
Why One Secure Platform Passed on Two-Factor Authentication - thread_id
https://www.wired.com/story/keybase-two-factor-authentication/#intcid=recommendations_wired-bottom-recirc-similar_c3b84bf9-3332-46fe-a949-26c130fa760b_cral-top2-2
======
konschubert
Well, isn't every keybase installation a second factor basically?

You start with one device, and have to link each following device using the
cryptographic key of an already-linked device.

